# Suggestions on 52° wedge (AW)



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

I am thinking about purchasing a 52° wedge. I've heard that the 52° is basically an all-around type club when your inside of 100 yards. I'm not sure how accurate that statement really is though. And about the bounce, 11, 12, etc.., I am unsure about this also. How much does the bounce of a club matter?

What are you guys suggestions on wedges and what wedge manufacturer do you suggest? Of course I would test your suggestions out at Golfsmith or where ever before I buy it. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a 52 and love it, good for some types of short chips and for me about 100 yards out (full swing). Like any club, there are situations for it and situations for a different club. As far as the bounce, this usually depends on the condition of the course where you play the most. Lots of fluffy lies go with more bounce, lots of tight lies go with less


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Frankly, with a 52° wedge I'd go with low bounce. This isn't probably going to primarily be a sand club, and that is really the only place you want a lot of bounce. With the gap wedge you want to a lot of full shots from all types of lies. If you have to play a shot from closely mowed fairway, or from hardpan, or even a buried lie in the rough, you want the leading edge of the club to get down under the ball without having to deloft the club to do it. To me that means an absolute maximum of 10° of bounce, and I'd probably go with less. I think my Callaway X Tour 52° has 9°.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

centaur said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a 52° wedge. I've heard that the 52° is basically an all-around type club when your inside of 100 yards. I'm not sure how accurate that statement really is though. And about the bounce, 11, 12, etc.., I am unsure about this also. How much does the bounce of a club matter?
> 
> What are you guys suggestions on wedges and what wedge manufacturer do you suggest? Of course I would test your suggestions out at Golfsmith or where ever before I buy it. Thanks in advance!!



Getting the 52 was a good move for me, it has helped to get me closer to the pin with the loft an back spin. Using a "regular" wedge I never got loft but would have alot of roll normally rolling well past the hole. Stevel and Rick 
gave me some help on the forum to become more accurate with-in 100yards of the green, I'm getting much better now with that club.


----------

